# Contador 0-99 con el circuito integrado 7490



## Barry

Que tal, me encargaron hacer un contador de 0-99 utilizando el ci7490, pero el problema es que no se hacerlo para que cuente hasta 99, solo lo tengo para que cuente de 0-9, alguien me pudiera ayudar, me urge saber como hacer esto, para hacerlo lo diseñe en el multisim dejo el archivo para ver si alguein sabe como hacerlo, Salu2 y gracias


----------



## nemesaiko

hi amigo aqui esta el diagrama hecho en circuitmaker 2000 y una imagen adjunto espero que MI AYUDA te sirva de algo saludos.


LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## Barry

Hola nemesaiko me sirve de maravilla, te lo agrAdezco mucho, es justo lo que necesitaba
saLU2 Y felices fiestas


----------



## ktodo

Que tal, tengo una duda respecto al diagrama de arriba, en el pin 14 de U1 se le da un simple pulso proveniente de tierra o viene del pin 3 de un oscilador?

Les agradesco la respuesta.


----------



## nemesaiko

claro lo que podrias hacer es conectarlo a un 555 que es un oscilador pero en el caso de la imagen no lo hice por ahorrar tiempo pero funciona =


----------



## UnGato

Hola, tal vez esta pregunta no deba hacerla aqui pero ya busque en el foro y no encontre algo que me explique de forma sencilla para entender.

Ya hice el contador 0-9 con 7490 y 7447, el pulso lo tomo del proyecto "Luz Intermitente".  

Ahora, quiero hacer el contador 0-99, veo el diagrama y lo unico que se complica porque es la primera vez que lo voy a manejar es:

U5A (Compuerta AND...creo).

Como funciona en este proyecto?  

O al menos echenme la mano, les agradeceria me  proporcionen el link para investigar como puedo empezar con compuertas y poder implementarla. Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## pedrazad36

buenas noches yo tengo que realizar un contador de 0 hasta la A y en el mismo momento que llegue a A(11)  DEBE PRENDER UN BOMBILLO DE 110V a la vez que contador me recomiendan


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola oedrazad36

Puesto que quieres contar hasta A Sexagesimal debes utilizar un contador binario como por ejemplo el 74191.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pedrazad36

buenas NOches tengo el contador 74193 para hacerlo contar hasta  la A pero no me funciona me puden colaborar con el datashhet o la manera de conectarto le coloque antes un astable con un 555 para generar pulsos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola pedrazad36

Podría ser así.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pedrazad36

Mr carlos Gracias voy a probarlo


----------



## libanozamora

pueden poner el numero de pines del 7447 ya que el A0, A1, AN no tienen el numero dep in para simularlo, gfracias, slaudos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola libanozamora

Sería esto lo que estás requiriendo ?

la proxima vez busca por acá
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
Puedes indagar por número de parte o por descripción.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## libanozamora

gracias men por la repuesta, slaudos


----------



## libanozamora

com osep uede hacer para que este mismo integrado reste ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Marcelo64

Con qué tipo de Flip-Flip's: D, T, JK ?.
y como sería Binario o Decimal?

Hola libanozamora
a cual integrado te refieres para que reste ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## libanozamora

dentro de lo que están en este circuito, o tendré que poner otro circuito integrado.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola libanozamora

Dices:
dentro de lo que están en este circuito.

En cual circuito. a qué circuito te refieres ?.
viene en elgun mensaje en este tema?
Di cual es el #.

Yo no veo ningun circuito que reste o que pudiera restar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## libanozamora

bueno, peor me puedes dar alguna idea para saber que circuito integrado puede restar por favor. que lo necesito para descontar.  ya que lo necesito ya que tengo este contador, pero paralelamente tengo que hacer un error, si yo acciono ese error se descuente dentro de la cuenta que esta haciendo el contador.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola libanozamora

Este circuito biene en el mensaje #10.
Para que descuente debes meter un pulso por la terminal 4.
Pero desconectandola de 5V.
espero te sirva esta idea.



Ver el archivo adjunto 51505


----------



## libanozamora

amigos, como puedo hacer un reset para volver a cero la cuenta?, aparte de apagarlo

MrCarlos

de que integrado son los pines: Q1, Q2, Q4, Q8 ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola libanozamora

Esas Q's son las salidas del contador U1.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

